# Renting a car in Spain



## hotcoffee (Apr 16, 2014)

We are going to Spain this year for 2 weeks in June/July. I am renting a car, and on the car rental voucher, there are a list of things needed:

1. International driving license
2. Passport
3. Drivers license
4. Rental car voucher
5. 2 additional forms of ID to confirm home address, one of which must be statement for the card being used for the deposit locally

The first four items are understandable, but number 5 seems weird.  If I have my passport, drivers license, and voucher, what would be the purpose of the 2 additional forms of ID?

Those of you who have rented a car in Spain but live elsewhere (especially in the USA): what did you find you needed to have when renting a car?  Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2014)

I have rented in Spain multiple times and just need a U.S. State driver's license and a Credit Card. We reserve it, so have a confirmation printed out. I use www.carjet.com The Int'l DL is simply a translation of your U.S. DL. You'll have 2 forms of ID, (passport and DL) no reason for more. You may consider taking along the limits page from your U.S. auto insurance, but again, I've never been asked for that either. My CC is plenty.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 16, 2014)

We rented for almost two weeks from SIXT and drove from Malaga to Segovia and back to Madrid in a car we loved, an almost new Renault with plenty of room for all our bags and keeping them hidden from passerbys--very important in Spain.  It was practically new; Sixt gave wonderful service, no dropoff fee either.  Sixt includes the required insurance in the quote; we needed only to use our American Express card to cover the vehicle and medical.  Their rate was, literally, half that of any other company we checked with.

We needed only driver's license and passport.  We had international drivers' licenses, but they were never asked for.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 17, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> We rented for almost two weeks from SIXT and drove from Malaga to Segovia and back to Madrid in a car we loved, an almost new Renault with plenty of room for all our bags and keeping them hidden from passerbys--very important in Spain.  It was practically new; Sixt gave wonderful service, no dropoff fee either.  Sixt includes the required insurance in the quote; we needed only to use our American Express card to cover the vehicle and medical.  Their rate was, literally, half that of any other company we checked with.
> 
> We needed only driver's license and passport.  We had international drivers' licenses, but they were never asked for.



I just went on their website.  We will be picking the car up in Barcelona and returning it in Madrid.  The price is almost double for returning it in Madrid versus Barcelona, so obviously there is a drop off fee.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 18, 2014)

There wasn't for us--sale maybe?


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Because I'm thinking a fall Europe trip, I went to their site to check.  The rate for the little 107 & the BMW Serie I are the same whether it is dropped off in Malaga or in Madrid.  I also saw that there are lots more cars available if it's going to be dropped off in Madrid.  Apparently, for them, the origin and destination matter a lot.  Evidently, Barcelona is in a different category.


----------

